# Ägypten- Rotes Meer



## Udo (3. November 2002)

Hallo Sportsfreunde
Wir wollen nächstes Jahr nach Hurghada in Ägypten zum
Hochseeangeln. Schon jemand dagewesen? Was läuft im Roten
Meer usw.


----------



## Andreas Mueller (3. November 2002)

Frag mal Wodibo, der wahr dieses Jahr dort. #h 
 Gruß Andy.


----------



## wodibo (3. November 2002)

Hi Udo,

ich war in Hurghada, allerdings nur eine Woch zum spionieren. In fast allen Hotelanlagen sind Boys die Ausfahrten zum schnorcheln anbieten. Bei denen kannst Du anfragen. Ansonsten sind in den Häfen immer Boote mit denen eine Ausfahrt möglich ist. Rechne mal so mit 200 bis 350,-€ pro Nachtangeln inkl. Verpflegung. Ist alles Verhandlungssache. Es geht in der Hauptsache auf Thun und Barracuda beim Schleppen.


----------



## Udo (4. November 2002)

Danke wodibo aber wie sieht es mit dem Angeln selber aus???


----------



## Tiffy (4. November 2002)

Moin Udo,

ich war mal für 14 Tage im Juni 2000 dort. Meiner Meinung nach ist das gaaaanz großer Nepp. Besonders wenn man irgendwelche &quot;Captains&quot; mit eigenem Boot anspricht. Ich glaub die haben nur ein Lebensziel: Turis ausnehmen !! Die Angeln dort zu 99% mit Handleinen. Falls du sowas in betracht ziehst dann nimm auf jeden Fall deine eigene Ausrüstung mit. Günstig und groß sind die Boote ja. Wir haben damals für eine 12 Meter Yacht ca. 200 $ bezahlt. Für 10 Stunden auf See inkl. guten Mittagessen kann man da nicht meckern. Allerdings wie gesagt: Eigene Ausrüstung ist Pflicht. Damals gab es glaub ich 5 vernünftig ausgerüstete Boote in Hurghada. Die waren aber alle ausgebucht. Die anderen betreiben gerne eine besonders Umweltzerstörende Art der Driftfischerei. Dabei wird eine Art überdimensionaler Anker aus einfachem Stahlrohr durch die Korallenriffs gezogen. Möchte nicht wissen wie das da unter Wasser aussieht. Alle Boote treffen sich meist am gleichen Ort, schmeißen Ihre Anker raus und lassen die doofen Turis auf Aquariumfische angeln. Klein und Bunt, mehr nicht. Ich glaub alle 14 Tage ist auch mal was vernünftiges unter den Fängen. Ich würd an deiner Stelle mal Kontakt mit Sina Reisen aufnehmen und mich dort beraten lassen. Alle Skipper die wir vor Ort kennengelernt haben waren nicht das gelbe vom Ei. 

Fisch schwimmt auch in Ufernähe genug da rum. Hab beim Schnorcheln direkt am Hotelriff öfter mal ne Schule Barracudas vorbeiziehen sehen. Leider war bei uns und auch an den umliegenden Hausriffen das Angeln verboten. Ich glaub das ist dort überall so weil es sich dort um einen Nationalpark handelt. Buch dir lieber von hier aus gescheite Boote mit vernünftiger Ausrüstung. Ist echt besser glaub ich. 

Ansonsten kannst du mal in Hurghada nach Aldi gehen. Cooler Typ. Hat irgendwo in der Mitte an der Standstraße einen kleinen Laden vor dem ein Aldi Schild steht. Kommt gebürtig aus Berlin der Junge, hat aber einen Ägyptischen Pass und ist ein ziemlich fairer Mensch was Ausflüge und andere Sachen angeht. Lass dich nicht vom kleinen Laden abschrecken, steckt mehr hinter wie das scheint. Hat damals noch nicht mal die Hälfte für gleiche Leistungen ( bei Ausflügen, Schnorchelfahrten u.s.w.)genommen wie alle anderen in Hurghada. Würd ich mal vorbeischaun, lohnt sich bestimmt. Wir haben den Jungen leider zu spät kennengelernt. Erst in der zweiten Woche, aber alles was wir mit seiner Hilfe unternommen haben war einfach Klasse. Jedenfalls besser wie bei den anderen Turiabzockern.


----------



## wodibo (4. November 2002)

Stimmt schon Tiffy das da ein Haufen Nepp dabei ist. 
Ich war im Golden 5 und die Tauchschule da bietet aber Schleppangeln über Nacht an. Die fahren dann auch ne ganze Ecke wech von den Tourispoints. Die Ausrüstung sah ordentlich (aber eher für Big Game geeignet) aus und die Fangfotos waren, wenn sie echt waren, nicht zu verachten!

P.S. Den Alditip hätte ich gebrauchen können :c 

P.P.S. Suche und Du werdest finden.
Ich hab hier ne Mehladdi für Dich: Der Junge nennt sich Joe Diver (ist Divemaster) und hat mir damals angeboten mit mir beim nächsten Mal angeln zu fahren. Handy: 002 010 521 5687. Aber Achtung das günstigste Call by call liegt bei 0,36 €/ min. Vorwahl: 01051


----------



## Kalle25 (4. November 2002)

Das Equipment dort an Bord ist zumeist ein Witz. Ich erinnere mich mit Schrecken daran, daß ich damals das Hotel nach Mitanglern abgegrast habe, damit die Kosten erträglich werden. Ausrüstung werde gestellt. Ha, das waren Styropor-Brettchen , um die ein paar Meter Schnur mit einem Haken gewickelt waren. Dazu wurde ein Eimer mit Schrauben uns hingestellt, damit wir auch Gewichte hatten. Die Blicke der anderen, mit denen ich den Trip unternommen hatte kannst Du Dir bestimmt gut vorstellen. Nachher haben wir aber alle zusammen darüber gelacht.

Bevor Du fährst Udo, erkundige dich, ob Du überhaupt die Ausrüstung mitnehmen darfst. Mit wurde damals gesagt, daß das verboten sei oder mit enorm hohen Zöllen belegt sei. Hängt von den regionalen Gegebenheiten ab.

Ansonsten habe ich leider keinen Bootstip für Dich.


----------



## Chris7 (4. November 2002)

Hi,

diesen Aufruf habe ich vor ziemlich genau zwei Jahren auch schon mal gestartet. &quot;Wer kann mir Infos zum Angeln in Hurghada geben?&quot; Keiner konnte.

Natürlich habe auch ich vorher die tollen Bilder von den Groupers, Haien und anderen gesehen. Und beim Tauchen kann man die gesamte Palette ja dann auch live bestaunen. Klasse...

Hab mich dementsprechend auch ausgerüstet: Spinnruten für die Angelei vom Ufer und die gute Norwegenausrüstung für die Angelei vom Boot. Ich war beladen wie ein Maulesel. Und das bei unserem Familienurlaub...

Hab dann mit diesem Gepäck auch für mächtig Aufsehen gesorgt. Ich war sozusagen das Flughafengespräch. Noch mal Klasse...

Im Hotel angekommen habe ich dann auch direkt einen Angler auf dem Bootssteg gesehen. &quot;Jou, hier bin ich richtig&quot; hab ich mir gedacht. Dachte, daß er Köderfische fängt... Und schon wieder Klasse...

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, mit Angeln auf See war nix. Die wollten für ein (kleines) Motorboot 75 $ haben. Die Stunde wohl gemerkt. Und der Skipper hat eigentlich auch nur die &quot;verunglückten&quot; Touri-Surfer wieder ans Land geholt. Das fand ich dann nicht mehr so klasse. 

Das Ende vom Lied: Ich habe kein Boot zum Angeln gefunden, hab dann auch nur vom Steg die kleinen Korallenbarsche gefangen (damit wenigstens mein Sohn Spaß hatte...) und hab stattdessen einen Tauchschein gemacht.

Für alle, die es trotzdem versuchen wollen: Achtung, ein großer Teil der Korallenriffe ist Schutzgebiet!!!

Einen Tip habe ich aber doch noch: Es gibt in Hurghada Innenstadt ein Tauch- und Angelgeschäft. Der Inhaber ist angeblich kompetent. Wo das Geschäft liegt kann ich leider nicht mehr beschreiben, nur, daß es im alten Teil von Hurghada liegt, direkt gegenüber von einem Hotel, daß wie eine schwarze Pyramide aussieht.


----------



## wodibo (6. November 2002)

Sach ich doch :m
Du musst den Jungs klar machen, das Du weißt was Du willst. Ich hab denen klar gesagt was ich will und dann wurde das Gespräch auch sachlich. Und 250,-€ für ne ganze Nacht mit Essen an Board ist nicht zuviel!
Der Tip mit dem Angelladen ist top, Danke dafür :m


----------



## Forellenudo (30. November 2002)

hi udo
ich flige nächstes jahr auch dahin,wann fliegst du und welches hotel?

gruß forellenudo #h


----------



## wolle (30. November 2002)

ich war 1996 in hurghada im jasmin village.eine ausfahrt
hat da noch 50,00 pfund pro person gekostet.angeln und 
rolle kannten die garnicht.eine ausfahrt 8 stunden lang,gefangen haben wir bloß kleine fische aber dafür
in den schönsten farben.auf dem rückweg ist der skipper
über ein riff gefahren,da wären wir bald abgesoffen.die 
ganzen riffe in ufernähe waren damals schon tot.ein 
tauchparadies ja,weit draußen wo noch riffe sind,angeln
nie wieder.die stadt war damals gerade 13 jahre alt,eine straße und müll wo man hingeschaut hat.wie es jetzt dort
aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen,ich und meine drei
kumpels fahren unter garantie nicht mehr hin.am kai wo
die boote liegen schwamm die s*****e rum,kein sehr schöner 
anblick.aller dings haben wir auch viele delphine gesehen,das ist schon ein erlebnis wenn sie neben dem
boot herschwimmen.alle die hinfahren möchten wünsche
ich troßdem viel spaß.


----------



## Forellenudo (30. November 2002)

Hi Wolle
Ich kann dir nur sagen das vor 14 tagen ein Arbeitskollege von mir in Hurghada war (Grand Hotel)und der war Total begeistert,da er kein Angler ist konnte er mir über das Fischen dort auch keine angaben machen aber er sagte mir das er gerade mal 50 m vom ufer entfernt schnorchelte und die tollsten Fische in den schönsten farben sah und er sagte mir auf jeden fall eine schnorchel tour buchen das würde sich echt lohnen.Die Strände Pikobello sauber und das Wasser und die Unterwasserwelt würde seinesgleichen suchen.Und da ich mir meine Meinung immer selber bilde,fliege ich nächsten Sommer für 14 tage nach Hurghada ins Hotel PrimaSol Beach Albatros und werde wenn ich wieder komme einen Bericht ins Board stellen.

Viele grüße von der Forellenmumie (Udo) #h


----------



## wolle (30. November 2002)

ich sagte ja,es war 1996.an dem strand an dem wir waren
war absolut tote hose.wenn dort 4 vieleicht 5 hotels
waren war das viel.gebaut wurde überall.mag sein das an anderen stränden das leben unter wasser pulsiert,bei uns 
war das nicht der fall.die hotelanlage war alles schön und
gut,will ich gar nicht meckern aber die fische waren nicht
da.ein tauchparadies ja,aber wie weit müssen die boote
dafür fahren.sie werfen ihre anker einfach ins meer,ob da ein riff ist hat die garnicht interessiert.mag sein das sich bis heute viel geändert hat,ich hoffe es sogar.es wäre
schade um diese schöne unterwasserwelt.ich bin gespannt auf
deinen bericht.


----------



## wodibo (1. Dezember 2002)

> sie werfen ihre anker einfach ins meer



Dürfen die heute nicht mehr! Wers macht, verliert sein Boot. Die haben an den Riffen Leinen mit Bojen verankert. Wenn die zu den Riffen kommen machen die an den Leinen fest. Wir haben letztes Jahr einen Schnorchelausflug gemacht. Dabei waren wir innerhalb von 8 Stunden an 3 verschiedenen traumhaften Riffen, an denen wir jeweils eine Stunde schnorcheln konnten. Ich bin dann einmal tauchen gefahren und hab nach kurzer Ausfahrt 2 traumhafte Tauchgänge gehabt. Wenn dann wie bei mir, ein ausgewachsener Barracuda über Dir schwimmt, ist es schon ein Hammer. Beim Schnorcheln kam mir eine riesige Muräne entgegen. Man hab ich nen Schreck bekommen :q 
Achso, ich war im Golden 5 in Hurghada :m


----------



## Udo (1. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Udo

Termin steht noch nicht Fest


----------



## ullsok (1. Dezember 2002)

Apropos Tauchparadis; sind dort nicht dieses oder letztes Jahr zwei Taucher aus Deutschland verschwunden? 
Vielleicht solltest du es mal mit Nachtangeln auf Tigerhai versuchen. #a


----------



## Micky Finn (7. April 2003)

Hi zusammen,

falls noch jemand Infos zum Fischen im Roten Meer braucht..... war schon öfters dort. Die Fischerei lohnt sich eigentlich nur vom Boot und auch nur weiter weg von Hurghada (Mehrtagesfahrten), was aber nicht heißt daß man beim Raus- oder Reinfahren nicht den ein oder anderen Grouper, Bonito oder ähnliches haken kann... Auch sind Fischtage nicht automatisch Fangtage. Es ist wie überall..... die Gunst der Stunde zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort zu sein.... und man trifft auf Schwärme von Skipjacks, hakt Barrakudas mit 1,40m, oder fängt Pferdemakrelen auf Ansage an den Pumpstationen und Bohrinseln im Norden.... aber auch ein Nulltag ist immer mal drin. Aber wesentlich sind die Tage und auch Nächte auf dem Wasser, abseits jeglichen Rummels.......

Erfolgreich sind sehr tieflaufende Wobbler, Jiggs oder aufgeriggte Naturköder....... Haie kommen so gut wie nicht vor.....

Mit geschleppter Fliegenrute und goldenen Tubenfliegen haben wir schon schöne Goldmakrelen gefangen.

Andreas


----------

